# I need to know what to do...



## Lanette001 (Apr 7, 2011)

Okay, I am having a horrible time figuring out this lighting thing. Yesterday I went to the LFS and bought new plants. I love the look of plants but I don't want them dying on me. I have had some in there for a while, but they only do "ok", they don't flourish and grow like all you talk about.

I have been doing some research, but I'm not really getting anywhere with anything. I know that I need 1 to 3 watts per gallon, but should I shoot for 1, 2, or 3? Is more than that actually recommended?

Right now I have my 30 gallon tank set up and that is where I put the plants. I looked at the light that is currently in it and it is only 20 watts in my single light fixture. However, I cannot find anything as far as aqarium bulbs that go above 20w for the size of my tank. How do I get the 1 to 3 watts per gallon with that? Is the answer to find a fixture that holds more than one bulb or is there something that will go beyond 20w for my single light fixture?

I also found this: http://www.aquatraders.com/24-inch-4x24W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52303p.htm

Is that a good fixture? Would it cover the whole tank and how would my filter and heater fit also?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

You will want to know the length of your tank to determine which is the best lighting fixture. They can be hard to find but I have a 30" on my 20 long. Big Al's sells them. It is an "off" size so you will want to think about it before you go that way, however if you do then you will have more even light across the whole tank.

Essentially you want the fixture length to be as close to the tank length as possible.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

for starters...do you have a 29 or a 30 gallon tank ? a 29 is 30" long and a 30 is 36" long..if it is 30" then get the 24" 4 tube light for "fresh water planted" no need for blue moon lights..if it is 36" get the 36" FW 2 tube fixture..
http://www.aquatraders.com/36-inch-2x39W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52122p.htm
this will give you 2.6 WPG.....

i have several of these fixtures and i like them...will be getting a few more of them as my fiance and i start setting up display tanks..


----------



## Lanette001 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hmmm, I will have to measure the tank then...

Also, the first one I put on there looks like it has an external ballast... is that a problem? What does that mean? Where does it go?

Thanks!


----------



## Lanette001 (Apr 7, 2011)

All of the above questions are still valid, but here is another fixture I have found....

http://www.aquatraders.com/20-inch-4x18W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52302p.htm

It says it is for freshwater planted, and it will be around 2.5 WPG....

I don't know, but I have to act fast, these poor plants are not too happy, which also makes my fish unhappy


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

Remember that light isn't the only thing to consider when trying to make plants thrive.
Substrate, Co2, Fertilization, pH.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that last fixture you posted is for a 20-24" long tank..
i believe yours is bigger...you also don't need to waste the extra money on the LED fixtures..
quit playing around and buy the right light rather than play guessing games..
simple....30" tank...24" 4 tube fixture..36" tank..36" 2 tube fixture...
then get some miracle gro and add 1 teaspoon per 20 gallons to fertilize....
your plants will be fine with that set up...


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

Is Miracle Grow ok for fish?


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

No!! You got to go to your LFS and get some plant food there.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

chronoboy said:


> No!! You got to go to your LFS and get some plant food there.


Really? I don't think John would lie about using it, unless of course he is being facetious - which is always a possibility. 

I've heard it's safe in small amounts unless you have inverts...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

miracle gro is perfectly fine for aquariums...i know a number of people that use it on a regular basis....'not being facetious this time....this is on the straight up...
and you really don't need to use co2 and special ferts either...i wonder if god runs down to the gas house for a few tanks of co2 for his lakes and rivers....and i also wonder if he has a special account with seachem....
think about it.......


----------



## Lanette001 (Apr 7, 2011)

lohachata said:


> that last fixture you posted is for a 20-24" long tank..
> i believe yours is bigger...you also don't need to waste the extra money on the LED fixtures..
> quit playing around and buy the right light rather than play guessing games..
> simple....30" tank...24" 4 tube fixture..36" tank..36" 2 tube fixture...
> ...


I don't even know what I was thinking there...

Okay okay I will stop messing around, but it is what I do best! 

I measured the tank and it is 30" long, meaning that I have a 29 gallon aquarium. You said, then to get the 2" 4 tube fixture. The only 24" 4 tube fixture is 96w, and that will be 3.31wpg, is that too much? Is also has the blue moon LED which you said not to mess with. The only other 24" they have is only 48w, which isn't enough. I want higher than that just in case I decide to get higher light plants.

Sorry for the questions but I don't want to make a mistake on the purchase. I only want to do this once!


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

God also doesn't do weekly 25% water changes at the local lake either...just sayin'


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

he doesn't ??????? you had better think about that for a minute........lakes and rivers are in constant motion....rain falls...snow falls.....most likely god does better than 25% weekly water changes.....


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

lanette.....the very first fixture you posted would be the one to get....you should be able to remove one of the tubes with the fixture still working with the remaining 3...one of the nice features of these lights is that they have an external ballast..if the ballast goes out ; all you have to do is unplug it and get a new one...and they are very reasonably priced..
that would be the 24" fixture with 4 tubes..


----------



## Lanette001 (Apr 7, 2011)

lohachata said:


> lanette.....the very first fixture you posted would be the one to get....you should be able to remove one of the tubes with the fixture still working with the remaining 3...one of the nice features of these lights is that they have an external ballast..if the ballast goes out ; all you have to do is unplug it and get a new one...and they are very reasonably priced..
> that would be the 24" fixture with 4 tubes..


Okay, thank you!!! I will do that asap!!!


----------

